# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Frente a la sequía, pinos con variabilidad genética

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2011/01/frente-a-la-...idad-genetica/
Jue, 27 ene, 2011

En la cuenca mediterránea se prevé un aumento de la sequía como consecuencia del cambio climático. Ante esta situación no podemos dejar de preguntarnos: ¿cómo se verán alterados nuestros bosques si aumenta la aridez?, ¿serán capaces las especies forestales de adaptarse a este nuevo escenario?.

Los científicos han encontrado una respuesta: la capacidad de adaptación a nuevos escenarios climáticos vendrá condicionada, fundamentalmente, por el grado de variabilidad genética existente en las poblaciones forestales.

En este sentido, la variabilidad genética es uno de los mecanismos básicos implicados en la adaptación de los organismos a los cambios ambientales. Un grupo de investigadores del INIA, la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid y el SERIDA lleva estudiando desde hace algunos años la importancia de esta variabilidad dentro de las especies forestales, y su papel en la adaptación a estreses ambientales.

En uno de los últimos trabajos llevado a cabo por este grupo de investigadores se encontró que existía variabilidad entre poblaciones de Pino resinero en la expresión de distintas características que influyen en su crecimiento en etapas juveniles.

Los resultados mostraron que esta variabilidad aparece ligada a las diferencias entre poblaciones que ocupan distintas regiones geográficas. También se detectaron patrones diferentes de inversión en biomasa, de modo que algunas procedencias tendieron a promover un mayor crecimiento de la parte subterránea frente a la aérea.

Ésto podría favorecer la absorción de agua y minimizar las perdidas de agua por transpiración, resultando en un mecanismo de adaptación a sequía. Los resultados remarcan la importancia de la variabilidad intraespecífica (es decir, dentro de las especies) y su repercusión en el potencial adaptativo de las especies forestales.

Esta información es de especial interés para los gestores forestales que han de diseñar estrategias de conservación para nuestros bosques, y tomar decisiones a la hora de desarrollar programas de mantenimiento y recuperación de las masas forestales. La elección de los materiales a usar en los programas de restauración no puede obviar la importancia que los fenómenos de adaptación local tienen en el comportamiento y éxito según la procedencia.

El futuro de nuestros bosques depende en gran medida de nuestro grado de comprensión de los mecanismos adaptativos de las especies forestales y de la aplicación adecuada de este conocimiento a la gestión forestal.

Publicación:

Sánchez-Gómez, D; Majada, J; Alia, R; Feito, I; Aranda, I. Intraspecific variation in growth and allocation patterns in seedlings of Pinus pinaster Ait.submitted to contrasting watering regimes: can water availability explain regional variation?. Annals of Forest Science 67 (5): 505. Jul-Aug 2010

Enlaces de interés:

GENFORED: http://www.inia.es/inia/contenidos/r...69&tema=relint

IUFRO the Global Network for Forest Science Cooperation: http://www.iufro.org/

Fuente: Universidad Politécnica de Madrid

----------

